# REXON SS-16SA



## pixy (22 May 2013)

Morning folks.has anyone any experiance whith this saw please REXON SS-16SA ,i could do with some feed back please Mal(Hull)


----------



## martinka (22 May 2013)

It looks identical to my Jet saw apart from being 2 speed instead of variable speed. It may or may not need adapters to use pinless blades. The adapters can be bought cheaply from Axminster. The saw will benefit greatly from being bolted to a substantial bench to cut down on vibration. These budget saws can be made to do good work with some patience, but don't expect to be doing piecework.  Whether it would suit depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## JimiJimi (27 May 2013)

I have the DTS16A, which seems to be the variable speed version. I don't have any experience with other saws but I quite like it. This website may give you a little more information. http://www.srtools.co.uk/Rexon/scroll%20saw.htm

If you email Rexon, they will email you a manual, if you don't have one.

Jimi


----------

